

New app and strategy advice from party with a local - Sieuwert
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/06/26/new-app-and-strategy-advice-from-party-with-a-local/

======
AmsterDan
The new Couchsurfing? Judging by their recent troubles, sounds like the time
is right for something new & app-based in the same space. I think it's smart
to grow the community one city at a time like Party with a Local are doing.
Berlin seems a smart and obvious choice for the next city - it has an amazing
party scene, if you know a local or where to look!

~~~
wkneepkens
Would love the app for Berlin :)

------
Sieuwert
Good idea to focus on one platform first. But isn't it better to choose
Android first for this target audience? Also, is Berlin the right city to do
next?

~~~
AmsterDan
iPhone vs Android for this? Good question, although 'meet people nearby' Apps
like Highlight launched on iPhone, so I'd say it's an ok choice here.

